# brining Chicken wings



## peavley (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey yall,  I am thinking about doing some wings again this weekend and it got me thinking...as you can see here (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98861/smoked-wings-abt-s-fatty-and-poblano-peppers  ) I have done wings before with pretty good results, but I am starting to wonder if I have been doing it wrong...or better yet maybe I can just do it better.

What I normally do it make a mixture of store bought wing sauce (2 or 3 bottles)and ranch dressing (1 small or medium bottle) mix together along with salt, pepper, hot sauce, dales, onion flakes, garlic, and what ever else seems good at the time.  Once I get to my liking I then take some and set it to the side for basting.  I then put lots of wings in the sauce to sit and marinade over night.  Once I put them on the grill I discard the used sauce and baste with the reserved sauce (baste only towards the end of cooking).

This leads me to my question...does it even do any good to let the wings sit in the sauce over night?  I mean this is basically ranch dressing with wing sauce, does that do anything to the chicken?  I am starting to wonder if I should actually brine the wings in a brine soluiton (which I have found many on this web site), then simply baste the special sauce during cooking.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

I will post pics of the wings this weekend, but it will be similar to the post linked above.

Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2011)

use buttermilk and wing sauce. It works great.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

buttermilk and chicken were made for each other.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 21, 2011)

X3...Buttermilk. I use buttermilk in a lot of sauces and marinades. My mother

used to take a glass of buttermilk and shove two or three pieces of cornbread

into it, let them soak up the buttermilk and use it tons of different ways.

If you're doing a good amount, play around with a few different sauces, you won't

be sorry...James


----------



## boykjo (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been doing wings for many years and it all depends what your saucing the wings with, I have tried marinating with ranch before and nothing... I do agree with the buttermilk and wing sauce...  you will see a difference in an overnight soak...... brining the wings will make the meat have more flavor........ but why bother ... there great just off the smoker or the grill or my favorite..... deep fried then dipped into my favorite sauce.......

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deep Fried. Then put a bunch of butter and LOTS and LOTS of fresh chopped garlic (SQWIBS smoke/roasted garlic) in a sauce pan and simmer for a couple of minutes. Pour that over wings and enjoy


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd put Garlic on anything;almost as good as Bacon
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






= Bacon wrapped
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Well, the Wife won't get close enough to ask any Honey-do's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2011)

I think everyone has their own special way of making wings.

If they are crispy & hot, that's perfect around here.

We coat them with EVOO and dust with S&P.

Smoke at 325 (or 225 & crisp up on a grill).

Then toss with melted butter & Frank's hot wing sauce.


----------



## peavley (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank yall for all of the input.  I think I might try the buttermilk with the wing sauce for the marinade instead of the ranch and wing sauce.  I will let yall know the results.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't forget the Qview


----------

